# aspc/amhr sales



## wishful (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone know of any aspc/amhr horse sales or auctions anywhere?


----------



## Leeana (May 30, 2007)

Well you prob just missed the biggest one of the year. The taylor pony farm yearly auction was just a couple weeks ago here in West Unity OH. Allot of AMHR/ASPC miniature shetlands threw that sale. They have a sale every year around May'ish. Deffently worth it to go. Its the biggest most known about one that i can think of. www.taylorponyfarm.com

I know of a couple AMHR Sales around these parts. Lancaster OH Miniature sale June 30th, PA Sale agian next fall and a couple others between now and then but cannot think of them.

Hmm trying to think of more.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 1, 2007)

besides doc taylors sale i havent seen any aspc/amhr horses in regular auctions. (at least not in ohio) For now they sale pretty quick so probably why you dont see them much in auctions.


----------



## Lewella (Jun 1, 2007)

There are usually a few on the Mid America Sale in Abilene, KS that are just ASPC but will stay small enough to hardship AMHR when they turn 3. The sale is June 9th and the catalog is online at http://www.geocities.com/chegkimpony/ or http://www.americanshetland.net/midamerica...catalogpg1/html

Lewella


----------

